

'South Park' won't air as scheduled for the first time because of a power outage - lukashed
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/16/4846610/south-park-no-power-lol

======
benologist
3rd-hand blog spam.

[http://www.southparkstudios.com/news/j2j34b/episode-1704-wil...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/news/j2j34b/episode-1704-will-
not-air-tonight)

